# what kind of sand



## supaflyz (Feb 19, 2005)

Hey I went to my lfs and i saw they put some kind of white sand in a freshwater tank. Im about to set up a 90 gallon oceanic tank but I dont know what kind of sand is that and where can i buy it.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

You can get it at your local LFS. They have specific sand for tanks.... Or you can buy play sand or sandblasting sand from Home Depot


----------



## supaflyz (Feb 19, 2005)

thank you for the information.


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

there's a huge variety of sand especially if you buy it online, even more for tanks.


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

I've heard a lot of good things about pool filter sand. It's supposed to look good, is really fine, and is heavy enough that it don't float for a long time when it is disturbed. (I've never used it though...) I use Eco-Complete African Cichlid Live Sand in my 120g Malawi tank.


----------



## Milo (Feb 16, 2005)

I got a big bucket of playsand and it works well. Just a little stinky though.


----------



## supaflyz (Feb 19, 2005)

i heard you have to filter the sand first right. What methods and tools you use to filter the sand.


----------



## Milo (Feb 16, 2005)

I used my hands and hot water to clean the sand. It took me a whole week to make sure nothing harmful existed in the sands. You have to rinse rinse rinse and rinse.
Did I mention you have to rinse?


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

oh by the way milo....you had probably better make sure you rinse it... :wink:


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

Someone said a couple days back that Sandblasting sand it what they use, sences it has to be clean you didn't need to clean it.
But I heard play sand wasn;t the best choice becuase it has contaminents in it.
I've many say in the old threads before the crash they used Swimming pool filter sand...


----------



## supaflyz (Feb 19, 2005)

After I try 2 times changing the water and rinsing the playsand for hours. The water still look murkky so I got tire and just take it all out, and put lava rocks in. They were much easier to clean and look pretty nice.


----------



## madmatrixz3000 (Feb 3, 2005)

I am starting my thirty and I am going to use some crusher run that my brother has in his 72 chiclid tank then I will cover it with about a half inch of fine river rocks.


----------

